# Air intake silencer campaign ?



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just came back from oil service and OBC/MID computer reset on my 335d but I noticed they did a *"Air Intake Silencer Service".*

What was that all about ?

:dunno:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Pat_X5 said:


> Just came back from oil service and OBC/MID computer reset on my 335d but I noticed they did a *"Air Intake Silencer Service".*
> 
> What was that all about ?


It's the new name for the air filter, which also includes a foam layer that deadens the turbo whine, hence the name.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure. :dunno: I removed some sort of an intake silencer on a Dodge Intrepid some years ago. It looked like a throtting device or restricter of some sort in the duct work between the intake manifold and the air filter. It was a passive device, easily removed.

I suppose they need to have one to reduce turbo intake whining noise from making back to the passenger compartment.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...glish/AdvancedDiesel with BluePerformance.pdf

This link is for an instruction manual that explains it all. Good drawings and identification of all components.

It appears the intake silencer is integral with the air filter housing, so perhaps all they did was service the air intake filter?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all!
According to the service invoice they did replace out the air filter element with BMW P/N: 13-71-7-797-465

But I never heard of any whining from the turbo but then I don't drive it hard here in the busy congested always packed freeways of Southern California.

Sort of a waste having such a nice powerful driving machine that is restricted due to traffic - even on weekends....

Also, the Highway Patrol is out in force this Labor Day weekend so that doesn't help at all.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh for the good ole days of flipping the lid on a big 4 barrel.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

txagbmw said:


> Oh for the good ole days of flipping the lid on a big 4 barrel.


Now you're sounding like an old timer. One of my buddies had a 409 with a big 4-barrel. Then there were the other guys with 348 and 3-twos. I didn't even own a car until I bought a '67 Cougar (in 1967) with a lukewarm 289 but it was cool to me.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Thanks all!
> According to the service invoice they did replace out the air filter element with BMW P/N: 13-71-7-797-465
> 
> But I never heard of any whining from the turbo but then I don't drive it hard here in the busy congested always packed freeways of Southern California.
> ...


Exactly my point, the intake silencer is supposed to keep that quiet. I love the sound of a turbo spinning up almost as much as the smell of napalm in the morning!:thumbup:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Exactly my point, the intake silencer is supposed to keep that quiet. I love the sound of a turbo spinning up *almost as much as the smell of napalm in the morning!*:thumbup:


Ah a military man you are!


----------

